# Hello My Fellow Horse Lovers



## HorseSpirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi All,
I am Connie {HorseSpirit} from southwest Ontario Canada.I came across this site and it looks great,so hope to meet you all and make some new horse friends.I love all animals,especially horses.I am a horse trainer/rescuer.I work with my friends John and Robin from a small farm.We take in mistreated horses with people problems.We train the natural way {horse whisperer} . We then resell them and ones that can't be resold we keep.
I love the ranching/farming way of life,nature/outdoors and much more.
When my beloved QH/Arab mare,Chili died a few back ,as a tribute to her I went back to training horses full time again and rescue animals when and where I can.
I had a lovely house rabbit named Sweetpea,but sadly she went to Rainbow Bridge 2 weeks ago.She was 10 yrs.I also have a cat named Angel who adopted me and her 2 kittens...tigger and Mitzi.
Anyway,I won't ramble,but as I said hope to get to know you all....take care & stay blessed.Connie


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HI its nice to meet you


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello


----------

